# Christmas Pony Pics, and a name game



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here he is, my Christmas pony, I've always wanted a pony for Christmas and look what arrived today

His name is Ben, which I'm fine with, he is a grade, but they have been calling him Black Knight Ben, I may just call him The Black Night, or maybe Black Christmas:lol: Any ideas?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He is so pretty!!!! Aww, he's gorgeous! Congrats!!!!
I LOVE his cute little hat and decorated halter. 
And... I'm no good with names... so I'll leave that to the crowd.


P.S. I may try to steal him...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!! He's cute!

Name ideas:
Well there's Dasher and Dancer and Prancer & Vixen, Comet, Cupid, Donner & Blitzen :lol:
-Santa's Little Helper (since you are calling the poor guy a pony) 
-Knight Before Christmas
-Polar Express
-Tinsel Town
-Chimney Sweep
-Holiday Affair
-Black Ice


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

> Knight Before Christmas


Now that makes the shortlist for sure :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats GH! Hes adorable! Love MH's Knight Before Christmas!

Look forward to seeing more pics of him!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's soooo cute! How tall is he? He sure don't look pony sized to me. LOL

I love Knight Before Christmas...fantastic name!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! He's gorgeous! No names from me, though.. But I do love Knight Before Christmas


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Definitely The Black Knight...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That's one HECK of a pony!!! Ho ho ho!!!
Knight solsist 
Knight Saint nick
Bethlehem
Knight wise


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some summer pics of the boy


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those summer pictures are stunning!! How 'bout this--I fly to Canada for a photography session, and you let me have a ride on him? ;-)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Looks pretty tall, how many hands?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He was recently sticked at 17hh, but I need to remeasure


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! congrats and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Making us jealous with your horses once this year wasn't enough?? Beautiful beautiful boy! Congrats!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow gorgeous. Since I'm close I think I should come for a ride


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

First step on the road, English saddle fitting day

Wintec 2000




























And the Wintec Wide with striking yellow pad










And a reminder of how tall he is when that head goes UP


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow...he is stunning! The name Knight Before Christmas is great too 

Neep


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

That is either one low door or one BIG horse!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

He's a big, gorgeous boy! So cute with his winter fuzzies compared to his summer handsome-ness ;-)


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

gorgeous!!! I liked the name "Knight Before Christmas" and then I saw everyone else liked it... so I don't like it anymore. Just kidding! that's a great name! 

I personally like Ben! He is a 'Big Ben'! I love human names for horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday he was Big Ben, today he is definitely Benjamin Bunny, :lol::lol: such a sweet guy.

Look at this


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Aww!! Three wise men!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ROFL...love it


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

One of them is mine you know....one day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wipes drool off keyboard* He is gorgeous.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!! He's cute!
> 
> 
> -Knight Before Christmas


DING DING the winner, I've been running all the names through my head, and this one just keeps winning so 

The Knight Before Christmas he will be:lol::lol:

and at home we are keeping the Ben, so far he is being called Big Ben, or Benjamin Bunny because he is just so darn cute:wink:


----------

